# VW T4 2.5 TDI - Non Starter



## Klappertjie (Nov 7, 2011)

Hi Guys,

Well, lets just say that I'm really close to pulling all my hair out! :-(

Bought a T4 2.5 Syncro as a non runner and have spent a serious amount of time troubleshooting various problems but now I'm stuck. 

The vehicle was purchased without keys and without a diesel pump.

We have eliminated most of the faults and are currently left with three faults:
1. P1570 - Engine Start Blocked by Immobilizer
2. P1648 - Powertrain Data bus : Failure
3. P1163 - Fuel Temp Sensor

Now just an update of whats happening on the vehicle and I'm hoping somebody would be in a position to comment:
1. The glow plug light does not come on when the ignition is turned on.
2. The glow plugs do not switch on when the ignition is switched on.
3. The glow plugs do switch on when you crank the engine. (Glow plug light does switch on)
4. If we test the instruments with the VAG all the lights on the cluster work correctly including the glow plug light.
5. If we test the engine with the VAG the VAG switches the glow plug on correctly but in the next step where it test the glow plug light, the glow plug light does not switch on.

We fitted a second hand diesel pump. Now without knowing if the wiring on the vehicle is correct or not we are finding it extremely hard to get the vehicle to start.

Based on the symptoms above, should this vehicle start or not?

Oh, another thing which is bugging me! :-( We towed this vehicle to the vw dealer and they coded the key for the vehicle. However we are still getting the *Engine Start Blocked by Immobilizer * error. Is there a way that I can confirm that the dealer coded the key successfully or not?

Please help...


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

sry this forum is for gas motors :wave:

i can tell you the fuel temp sensor needs to be updated w/the green top but that's all i know sry  

imobilizer means u computer ain't happy w/key? needs to be programmed to the car. or rather car to the key? not sure if u have to buy a new ECM sry. you need a vag com and go on vag com forums for help, or the TDI forum i guess? motor swap forum? not sure rly there are a bunch.

i was once told it is easy to program new key to car w/out a vag com but dunno never had to deal with it sry.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Nothing to look into with the key. They did it wrong, plain and simple. Where are you located?


----------

